

Ask HN: Does anyone else experience 'Product Hunt Anxiety' - 10dpd

Does anyone else experience &#x27;Product Hunt Anxiety&#x27; where you anxiously check Product Hunt in the hope the product you are working on hasn&#x27;t been announced by someone else?
======
fla
Yes. I'm always anxious when searching/analizing competitors.

It's completely irrational and I force myself to get over it, because I know
that finding competitors is a positive sign.

